# Honda EU2000i Storm Cover



## Belize Beach Bum (Aug 8, 2016)

I have a Honda EU2000i and live on the beach in Belize. We use the Honda as a power backup for our frequent power outages.

Having just gone through Hurricane Earl I am wondering how using a Rubbermaid Action Packer with 2 metal dryer vents for intake and exhaust would work for a storm cover.

I live on the 2nd floor of a condo and could secure the entire thing to one of several large concrete posts. Currently we just wait until the storm is over and then crank up the gen to run our refrigerator and a few fans.

Any ideas?


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

Belize Beach Bum said:


> I am wondering how using a Rubbermaid Action Packer with 2 metal dryer vents for intake and exhaust would work for a storm cover.


I'd avoid putting the generator inside any type of enclosure. There's a significant risk of fire and property damage. The EU2000i was designed to be used in an open, outdoor space, with unlimited access to fresh air, both for cooling and combustion. If the exhaust can't be dissipated completely, it will be drawn back into the engine and end up causing the spark arrester screen to get clogged up, which causes REALLY bad engine performance and possible damage.

A better solution is to rig a small 'umbrella' or canopy that covers the generator, but leaves the sides open. Be sure to place the generator on a suitable platform of plywood or the like, so it is not sinking into mud or turf and away from any water.


----------

